
Discovery of 50km cave raises hopes for human colonisation of moon - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/oct/19/lunar-cave-discovery-raises-hopes-for-human-colonisation-of-moon
======
Dowwie
"Jaxa believes the cave, located from a few dozen metres to 200 metres beneath
an area of volcanic domes known as the Marius Hills on the moon’s near side,
is a lava tube created during volcanic activity about _3.5bn years ago._ "

